# Parnells fiest



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 23, 2011)

Has anyone got or hunted with a parnells fiest? I've got a 4 year old boy that I would love to get started on squirrel huntin to keep his interest in huntin since i cant show him any deer! I heard some good stuff about them a couple years ago but don't know much about the breed. Would they be a easy to train good with kids kinda dog? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't really know anything much about them. I have heard good things about them though. 

You can go to Squirrel Dog Central and find out more about them.


----------



## olroy (Nov 23, 2011)

I have seen a few of  them. I think on average they make good dogs. There is also some that are crossed on Stephens curs that are called Carolina curs That Parnel breeds. They seem to make really good squirrel dogs. I have had feist and curs a long time. Most all of them are good with kids.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 23, 2011)

olroy said:


> I have seen a few of  them. I think on average they make good dogs. There is also some that are crossed on Stephens curs that are called Carolina curs That Parnel breeds. They seem to make really good squirrel dogs. I have had feist and curs a long time. Most all of them are good with kids.



I've had several Parnell Carolina Curs come thru my training pen.  Everyone of them started treeing quick.  I've never owned one but what I have seen of them was good.


----------



## Tpr 325 (Nov 24, 2011)

James Parnell in South Carolina is the  Breeder of these dogs, he has some pups on the ground at this time ..They make great sq dogs.James is a  honest guy and above all  he is honest  his # is 843-332-2975 he  lives in Hartsville , SC.


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Nov 24, 2011)

I 've got two come by and go sometime


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Al do you still have your pin goin?


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 24, 2011)

Ricky Harrington said:


> I 've got two come by and go sometime



Pm sent


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Mr Parnell think I'm gonna ride up there and get one next weekend. Thanks guys!


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 24, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Thanks for the info. Al do you still have your pin goin?



yes..Booked thru December will have openings starting in January


----------



## justhuntinSC (Nov 24, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Just got off the phone with Mr Parnell think I'm gonna ride up there and get one next weekend. Thanks guys!



I don't think you can go wrong with Mr. Parnell. You will enjoy your visit with him he is as straight as they come. Good luck in your venture.  BJ


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let us know how your pup turns out.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Nov 25, 2011)

Mr. Parnell is a "Stand up Man!"  My little feist started treeing at 4.5 months in TPR training pen.  I killed squirrels to him at 6 mo.  He was just too small for me.


----------



## Hoghunter12 (Nov 29, 2011)

i have one of these little dogs that i squirrel hunt with. i can't say much about the training part as i bought mine already started. but as for hunting i love him. he is hard hunting and willing to please. I have nothing but good things to say about a parnell cur.


----------

